# Beach Rain



## Marc Kurth (Mar 12, 2009)

Slightly different version of an image printed 30" wide on Kodak Endura Metallic. The jogger on the beach is barely noticeable on a computer monitor, but really helps set a sense of scale on the print.

The Endura paper reproduces whites as pearlescent silvery tones which completely changes the character of the clouds on the right in particular. If you haven't tried it, give it a shot.


----------



## Arch (Mar 12, 2009)

very nice, i like it :thumbup:


----------



## dcclark (Mar 12, 2009)

I wish I could see this at 30" -- it's dramatic at this size, I can't imagine how awesome it must be at that size!


----------



## surfingfireman (Mar 14, 2009)

ooooh nice.  I that  person walking on the beach?  If so, it shows a grand scale!


----------



## Torus34 (Mar 15, 2009)

You might wish to check out a little-known word: virga.


----------



## Roger (Mar 15, 2009)

Torus34 said:


> You might wish to check out a little-known word: virga.



yep that describes the type of rain going on here.....excellent photo too, must look fantastic large.


----------



## abraxas (Mar 15, 2009)

Beautiful. Nice curve.


----------



## Rere (Mar 17, 2009)

Oh my gosh!!!!! Is this digital? Whatever, it's fantastic!


----------



## grafiks (Mar 17, 2009)

I do think you need to print that to canvas!


----------



## Pinus strobus (Mar 17, 2009)

I love the curve, it is great!!


----------



## Wyjid (Mar 18, 2009)

what a wind that must be!


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Mar 19, 2009)

Great photo!

but if you see it in real, it's just amazing, the rain looks like curtains and the winds are moving it


----------



## M.A.R (Mar 20, 2009)

really like this picture
thanks for sharing it


----------



## Marc Kurth (Mar 25, 2009)

It was a neat scene to watch unfold. The runner on beach did get wet and the clouds continued to change into multiple dramatic shapes.

I appreciate people taking their time to comment.


----------



## ValDR (Mar 26, 2009)

This is just awesome...well done


----------



## Chairman7w (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow!!  What an amazing shot Marc!


----------



## Sherman Banks (Mar 27, 2009)

Holy cow. That is an amazing shot. Probably one of the best photos I've come across on the forums. Nice work!


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 27, 2009)

What a fantastic photo. I love the different tones of gray. Very dramatic. Do you have any others from that day to show off the different shapes the rain made?


----------



## Marc Kurth (Mar 29, 2009)

First, I sincerely thank all of you folks who took the time to offer comments - I know how busy people are! 

At the risk of being repetitive, if you have not seen an image on metallic paper, you are in for a treat. It&#8217;s not for every image because the whites turn into a pearlescent silver sheen, but it is no less than stunning for the right subject.   

If you don't know where/how to have metallic prints made inexpensively, let me know and I'll give you a bump in the right direction. Beware, I used to make my living selling large prints and billboard images so I'm a bit opinionated 

Marc


----------



## Big Bully (Mar 29, 2009)

Alright.. You got me curious.. I actually have never seen metallic prints before.. I would like some information...


----------



## Photographergirl04 (Mar 30, 2009)

Amazing shot!


----------



## Olcoot (Mar 30, 2009)

Fantastic awesome photo. Great textures and tones of gray. This needs to be printed on canvas as large as you have room to display and hung on your wall.


----------



## woojiebear (Mar 30, 2009)

ooo this is very cool!
love the shape of the rain/clouds.. the curve
and wow, that person is tiny! haha... 
very well done


----------



## Marc Kurth (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you.

I hadn't thought of canvas yet, hmmm........

Marc


----------

